# Incomplete medicals



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello expats, please help me
on July 29 i went for my medicals, now when i check the *Organise your health examinations* link it shows

501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
502 Chest X-ray Examination *Completed *
707 HIV test *Incomplete *

is this normal? how come some test are complete and others are not ?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

nicromonicon said:


> Hello expats, please help me
> on July 29 i went for my medicals, now when i check the *Organise your health examinations* link it shows
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
> ...



Good day,

May we know the date of your medicals?

Thanks,


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

29 July 2013


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

same here guys what do you mean by incomplete 707 HIV test even though i have already done it???


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

prazol687 said:


> same here guys what do you mean by incomplete 707 HIV test even though i have already done it???


It means the clinic has not uploaded yet or send the results to DIAC. Once they upload the results, it will show Finalized or Received.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

mimran said:


> It means the clinic has not uploaded yet or send the results to DIAC. Once they upload the results, it will show Finalized or Received.


Thanks mate you are the best!!!


----------



## Chinnu1 (Oct 25, 2013)

nicromonicon said:


> Hello expats, please help me
> on July 29 i went for my medicals, now when i check the *Organise your health examinations* link it shows
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
> ...


Hi mabilasik and all

New to this forum and need your help to get rid if confusion 

I have also applied for 189 visa this September and did medicals last month but there was little trouble in chest x ray and was referred to specialist 

Though he passed my medicals and no need for further tests and said no problem whatsoever, why eMedical status shows "incomplete" 

You had been trough this, so please get me out if this
Do I need more test????? As in referral later there were extra test written but specialist said there is no need and he mentioned so in his report. Now what they are asking by posing INCOMPLETE in status 

Please reply
Chinnu1


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

This is for all with medical status as Incomplete.

As per the hospital comment, my medicals was uploaded on 25/Sep/2013 and on evisa log in site, it was still showing "organise your health examinations" as on 22/Oct/2013. When I checked the status of medical, for Medical Examination and HIV test - Exam status showed as Incomplete (Chest X-ray examination status is COMPLETED). Also in health status it is mentioned "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC".

Checked it with my CO & she informed 
"The Medical Examinations are 'exams in progress' which means that the Panel Doctor has not uploaded the Medicals to eMedical."

I checked with Panel clinic and they informed that they have resubmitted my reports(I am not sure whether they submited earlier. After my call, they might have submited for 1st time. Its possible) . But anyway by 22/Oct/2013, when I checked emedical client link, all medical examination status is completed. In addition, the health status states "This health case was submitted to DIAC". 
However, in evisa login, it is still showing “organise your health examinations” against my name. But for my wife and kid it disappeared.

My CO told I need to wait for couple of days. 
So if status is incomplete immediately check with ur Hospital.


----------



## Chinnu1 (Oct 25, 2013)

sateternal said:


> This is for all with medical status as Incomplete.
> 
> As per the hospital comment, my medicals was uploaded on 25/Sep/2013 and on evisa log in site, it was still showing "organise your health examinations" as on 22/Oct/2013. When I checked the status of medical, for Medical Examination and HIV test - Exam status showed as Incomplete (Chest X-ray examination status is COMPLETED). Also in health status it is mentioned "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC".
> 
> ...


Thanks stateternal

Much appreciated hope this is the case and won't need further trouble 


Cheers 

chinnu1


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

sateternal said:


> This is for all with medical status as Incomplete.
> 
> As per the hospital comment, my medicals was uploaded on 25/Sep/2013 and on evisa log in site, it was still showing "organise your health examinations" as on 22/Oct/2013. When I checked the status of medical, for Medical Examination and HIV test - Exam status showed as Incomplete (Chest X-ray examination status is COMPLETED). Also in health status it is mentioned "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC".
> 
> ...



is panel clinic same as hospital? i have same issue...hospital says they have uploaded docs....but doctor needs to confirm and submit? who is this doctor...someone from hospital itself or some one else..


----------



## Rahu123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi yesterday my medical has been uploaded by panel doctor but still showing incomplete


----------



## MasoudH (Jul 29, 2013)

*Medical Test in Australia*

Hello everybody,

I am in Melbourne right now, and want to do my medical tests here. Where shall I go? There is no panel physician listed in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

MasoudH said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am in Melbourne right now, and want to do my medical tests here. Where shall I go? There is no panel physician listed in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


If you looked on the DIBP website, you should find this information: Arranging a health examination


----------

